

Texas Supreme Court Quotes the Big Lebowski - jstreebin
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/08/texas-supreme-court-rejects-second-class-status-online-speech-finds-internet

======
angersock
Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, their opinion, man.

In all seriousness, it's good to see the Supreme Court (in Texas, no less!)
helping to uphold freedom of speech on the internet.

